# Pollensa Door strip



## Preacher_Man (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi all,
Does anyone know where I can get a new screw-cover strip that goes around the door on my Autosleeper Pollensa. It's a top-hat section about 12mm wide. Tried various company websites without success. 
If you've had to use a different section, what was it & does it work?
Thanks
terry


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Preacher_Man said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know where I can get a new screw-cover strip that goes around the door on my Autosleeper Pollensa. It's a top-hat section about 12mm wide. Tried various company websites without success.
> If you've had to use a different section, what was it & does it work?
> Thanks
> terry


Hi Terry

Try Autosleeper themselves. They are usually very helpful and might be able to steer you in the right direction.

Mark


----------

